# More Rocks or just enough?



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the opportunity to buy some more holey rock and other assorted rocks this weekend. Below is a picture of my 125g all male tank. Each of the 3 pieces of holey rock are 30+ pounds. There is a big piece of maylasian driftwood in the right corner. What do you all think, good as is or more rock?


----------



## oetheous (May 25, 2013)

Its a personal opinion, but I would prefer more rocks. I would try and stand some of them up vertically too.
But its all a matter of taste. If you like it, its Golden.


----------



## bpark83 (Aug 18, 2013)

My opinion would be to try to get your tallest rock features 1/2 to 2/3 of the way up the tank. It would fill it in nicely, and also help to cover some equipment.

Another thought - intertwine the driftwood with the rocks instead of having them in separate areas.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

more rock, pack it in. i also like the intertwining idea with the wood


----------

